# Seems kinda odd.



## Art101 (Feb 23, 2017)

http://foxbaltimore.com/news/local/...y-at-homeless-encampments-reported-in-bel-air

(tossed the info out in the open for ya - Tude)

*2nd fire on the same day reported at homeless encampments in Bel Air*
by Rhea Titus

Wednesday, February 22nd 2017






2nd fire on the same day at homeless encampments reported in Bel Air (Photo Courtesy: Photos Courtesy: Bill Snyder, Asst Chief BAVFC)








BEL AIR, Md. (WBFF) -- Fire crews are on the scene of a blaze that broke out at a homeless encampment Wednesday afternoon.

Bel Air Volunteer Fire Company members responded to the fire on South Atwood Road near Red Oak Drive around 3:00 p.m.

Officials say no injuries were reported and this is the second call of flames at a homeless encampment that crews have received within the last 12 hours.

The other incident occurred off Bel Air Bypass.

There is no information about the cause of the fires.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 23, 2017)

2 camps in 24 hours,this isnt good.Its been warm here and comfortable at night.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 23, 2017)

Probably volunteer fire fighters or teens startin em.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 23, 2017)

That is strange, especially with the warm weather. 

Do volunteer firefighters really start fires? Makes sense...


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 24, 2017)

tacopirate said:


> That is strange, especially with the warm weather.
> 
> Do volunteer firefighters really start fires? Makes sense...



Yeah it's actually surprisingly common. Not sure if it's a pyro obsession or they get off on the response. Google "firefighter arson".


----------



## Vagabond82 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's risky with having a fire if you don't take the proper precautions unless it's accidental. My way is to clean an area, dig a shallow pit, line the pit with rocks then build up and start the fire. Old boy scout knowledge comes in handy. Of course keeping the pack shovel or a jug of water nearby in case and covering it with dirt when it's time to put it out. Fire can become an uncontrollable beast if not properly taken care of, these people were lucky that it wasn't worse than this.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 24, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Yeah it's actually surprisingly common. Not sure if it's a pyro obsession or they get off on the response. Google "firefighter arson".



Yea, I guess it is common! According to wiki, approximately 100 firefighters are arrested for arson every year. I guess I get it, I'm a pyro at heart.


----------

